# لحساب الكلفة المترتبه على تمديد وقت المشروع



## نعيم ابو كرم (13 فبراير 2007)

الاخوه الكرام
عندما تتاخر اعمال تسليم المشروع عن المواعيد المقرره (milestones) ويكون السبب هو المالك فهناك كلفه تترتب على ذلك وهي ما تسمى بالعاده كلفه (HOOH) كلفه اعباء تشغيل المكتب الرئيسي ومكتب الموقع بما تحتويه من رواتب واجور ...الخ . ففي هذه الحاله يطالب المقاول بتعويض زمني ومالي عن التاخير الذي سببه المالك او من يمثله .
هناك تسع طرق لحساب الكلفه (coast) موضحه بالمرفق .واشهرها معادله هودسون وايمد اشيلي ..الخ
ارجو الاستفاده


----------



## الزعيم2000 (14 فبراير 2007)

أنعم الله عليك


----------



## النائف (14 فبراير 2007)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (15 فبراير 2007)

الله يعافيكم شباب وانشالله انا ما قصرنا


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (15 فبراير 2007)

الاخوه الزملاء اي استفسار بخصوص تعويضات المقاولين ممكن نساعدكم بالاشيا الممكن نعرفها وع قد الحال وانشالله ان نفيدكم بالي نقدر عليه


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (27 فبراير 2007)

الف شكر يا هندسة


----------



## ع ع عبدالرحمن (11 مارس 2007)

مامشكلة الملف لايمكن تنزيلة ويعطي رابط خالي


----------



## hany_nona78 (12 مارس 2007)

الملف مش راضى ينزل فية مشكلة شكرا


----------



## مراقب (12 مارس 2007)

شكرا ولكن الملف ما يقبل ينزل


----------



## ahalhammadi (12 مارس 2007)

الملف مش راضى ينزل


----------



## مهندس شآمي (12 مارس 2007)

موضوع مهم ومشكور عليه

لكن أؤكد على ما كتبه الزملاء أن الملف غير قابل للتحميل


لربما يتوجب تصحيح الرابط

مع الشكر مرة أخرى


----------



## ابو_عبدالرجمن (13 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (13 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن ان يكون السبب هو من الموقع لكن ساحاول ربطه مره اخرى


----------



## مهندس شآمي (13 مارس 2007)

مع فائق الشكر 

بالإنتظار


----------



## bolbol (19 مارس 2007)

برجاء وضع اللينك على موقع آخر


----------



## مهندس شآمي (20 مارس 2007)

تم تنزيل الملف 

وهو شغال 

قيد القراءة 

أما الأسئلة والإستفسارات فقد تأتي لاحقاً

مع جزيل الشكر لهذا الموضع الهام والخفي 


تحياتي للجميع


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (21 مارس 2007)

*تعديل الرابط*

السلام عليكم 
ارجو ان يكون الرابط التالي فعال 
شكرا للجميع
اي استفسار بخصوص تعويضات المقاولين ارجو الاتصال المباشر او من خلال الموقع 
(naeem at sbgsia.ae )


----------



## MOHAMMAD SAED AHMA (22 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا الكتاب الرائع وحقيقة انت انسان رائع


----------



## engr.alaa (23 مارس 2007)

اخي نعيم في حال اثناء التنفيذ و المشروع متأخر من قبل المقاول و المالك و لكن هناك خلاف عن المتسبب ,هل يحق للاستشاري صرف الدفعات التابعة للمعدات و مصاريف الادارية بناء على الوقت الاصلي للمشروع اما على نسبة العمل المنفذ ... و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ahalhammadi (23 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك و اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (24 مارس 2007)

الاخ العزيزالمهندس علاء
بالنسبه للمشروع اذا تاخر عن المده الاصليه للتنفيذ وكانت اسباب التاخير من قبل المقاول نفسه وتم اثباتها رسميا فلا يعطى اي دفعه بخصوص المصاريف الادرايه او المعدات زززالخ او ما يسمى حسب الفديك preliminary 
اما بالنسبه لصرف الدفعات فتكون حتما حسب نسبه الانجاز 
ارجو اني قد افدتك واذا هناك اي خطأ فارجو التصحيح من الزملاء


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (24 مارس 2007)

الاخ محمد اشكر لك كلماتك الرائعه 
واشكر كل الذين يشاركون بهذا الرابط راجيا من الاخوه المشرفين تثبيته لاهميته


----------



## maseer (26 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا الموضوع بوقته


----------



## burhan77 (27 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## mena01234 (28 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا

مع خالص الشكر


----------



## غريم الريم (28 مارس 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجيد

تم تنزيل الملف


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (29 مارس 2007)

ارجو من الاخوه التصويت لهذا الموضوع ليتم تثبيته


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (29 مارس 2007)

مع شكري لجميع الذين يشاركون بالموضوع


----------



## HHM (14 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله الف خيرا


----------



## إماراتي (24 أبريل 2007)

عسى الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## سارة التميمي (24 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لكن لو كان باللغة العربية افضل


----------



## muhanad67 (24 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا 
تم تنزيل الملف و بارك الله في الجميع


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (26 أبريل 2007)

حيالله بالجميع وشاكر لكم مشاركاتكم الطيبه وانشالله ربنا يقدرنا ونقدم اكثر من هيك ع العموم الموضوع بالعربي او بالانجليزي هو واحد .


----------



## mtantway2003 (12 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخي المهندس


----------



## ع ع عبدالرحمن (30 أغسطس 2007)

لم اتكمن من تنزيل الملف


----------



## صابر دياب (30 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## AHMED 19 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على مجهودك الكريم اخ نعيم ولك منى خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## nofal (19 سبتمبر 2007)

jazaka allah khyra


----------



## ابن خميس (19 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## CVLMASTER (4 أكتوبر 2007)

Tanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nagopc (22 أكتوبر 2007)

لو هناك امثلة من الواقع تكون المسألة اوقع و مفهمومة لدينا
اغلبنا لا يهموي القراءة النظرية الامثله العملي اسرع في الهضم


----------



## engahmedalaa (22 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على المجهود المبذول


----------



## maes (27 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهم (27 أكتوبر 2007)

يعطيك الف عافية مشكوووووور .


----------



## seeker (27 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله بكل حرف حسنة و حط عنك سيئة


----------



## مهم (28 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## engahmedalaa (28 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً ،،،

وفقك الله ،،،


----------



## rami73 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وليد الثرواني (30 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيييييييييييييييلا


----------



## دعيج (30 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ع ع عبدالرحمن (27 يناير 2008)

الملف يطلب كلمة مرور ان امكن الشرح او ماهي كلمة المرور


----------



## باسم منلا (4 يناير 2009)

كلفه اعباء تشغيل المكتب الرئيسي ومكتب الموقع بما تحتويه من رواتب واجور ...الخ 

اعتبر هذا الموضوع من أهم المواضيع التي تم طرحها
و قد مررت بحالة سابقة مشابهة عندما تسبب المالك بإيقاف المشروع مدة شهرين تقريبا و طالب المقاول بتعويضات أغلبها تتعلق بالبند Preliminary في المستند BOQ
و لكن المشكلة كانت في فصل كلفة التركيب و الترحيل عن كلفة التشغيل.
يتضمن ال BOQ مثلا مكاتب العمل Site Offices و لكن هذا البند غير مجزأ إلى تركيب و تشغيل و ترحيل (إزالة) .
قام المقاول في البداية بمطالبة من أجل الحصول على Running Cost عن كامل قيمة هذا البند خلال فترة التأخير و كان هذا خطأ حيث أن التركيب و الإزالة لا تعتبر من قيمة التشغيل و بالتالي تم تخفيض قيمة التعويض بنسبة كبيرة.
الخلاصة أنه يجب معرفة بنود ال BOQ التي تعتبر Running Cost أي كلفة تشغيل .


----------



## nofal (5 يناير 2009)

الله يكرمك يا أبو كرم


----------



## اراس الكردي (15 يناير 2009)

الف شكر على الملف


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (22 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اشكركم اخواني على هذه المشاركات واكيد هذا الموضوع مهم جدا لذلك قد قمت بطرحه لاني اعاصر هذه الاشياء دائما في مشاريع .


----------



## ابودانه 2006 (23 يناير 2009)

جزى الله الجميع الخير الكثير ونخص أخونا صاحب الموضوع


----------



## حامد الجمال (23 يناير 2009)

شكرا 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hhmdan (28 نوفمبر 2010)

لك كل التقدير والاحترام


----------



## arch_hamada (1 ديسمبر 2010)

دراسة جميلة ومفيدة جدا


----------



## tarekms45 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
فعلا موضوع مهم


----------



## شمس الغاردينيا (2 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذا الملف القيم , جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد السواكنى (3 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك المف تم تنزيلة واكثر من رائع


----------



## ايمن حسين (3 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## lostlove515 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gamil_13 (31 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## saidelsayedab (2 فبراير 2011)

thanks


----------



## مهندسة رجاء (2 فبراير 2011)

مشكور مهندس نعيم وجزاك الله خير


----------



## mezohazoma (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير*


----------



## rasheaid (22 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mohammedsharaby (24 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## مهندس عبدالله الحد (22 فبراير 2012)

الف شكر 
مشاركة اكثر من رائعة 
وفقك الله 
مع خالص تحيتي لك


----------



## mustafasas (23 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك ممتازة فعلا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الجبالي2009 (24 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووور


----------



## yahya ahmed (24 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخى


----------



## طه المهندس (10 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## محمد19775 (27 أبريل 2016)

*موضوع مميز و هام*

بارك لله بك اخي 
الملف شغال


----------

